# American Idol "Episode #525" for 3/28/06 *spoilers*



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Songs of the 21st century

Lisa 1-866-IDOLS-01 - did "Because of you" I thought she was a little better this week but Randy said it was okay but nothing spectacular, Paula said she needed to change it from Kelly Clarkson, Simon said it was to big of a song and parts were painful. She's almost in tears.

Kelli 1-866-IDOLS-02 - singing "Suds in the bucket"... I'm not a country music fan so I have no comment Kelli should've done that show on USA Network called Next country star or whatever it's called. Randy said it wasn't exciting for him. Paula said she is way better than her song choice. Simon said she picked a gimmicky rodeo song.

Ace 1-866-IDOLS-03 - with "Drops of Jupiter" geez the guy is shaking like a leaf! I've never liked Ace's style. Randy said it was the wrong song for Ace. Surprise surprise Paula liked it...  Not her favorite but liked it just the same. Simon didn't think it was a great vocal and quite karaoke.

Taylor 1-866-IDOLS-04 - please don't dance this week! He is singing "Trouble". I thought he was a lot better this week. Randy didn't think it was a great song for him to use. Paula thought it was nice to see him stand behind the mic and just song. Simon liked the song thought it was an excellent vocal. Only thought the styling was rather Clay Aikenish.

Mandisa 1-866-IDOLS-05 - singing "I want to praise you". I thought she oversang this week. Randy said no question she can sing but didn't like the song choice once again. Paula said there's a new religion and people joined the church of Mandisa???? WTF... Simon thought it was self indulgent.

Chris 1-866-IDOLS-06 - signing something some Creed song I missed the name maybe it's called "what if"? He did good. Randy liked the song choice. Thought it wasn't his best vocal. Paula is one of his biggest fans. For the first time/2nd time Simon said he needs to start showing a different side to himself.

Katharine 1-866-IDOLS-07 - singing "the voice within". Looking yummy as usual. I thought she sang really well. Randy thought she sang it just like the record and didn't bring anything new. Paula wouldn't have changed a thing. Simon thought it was the best tonight and almost as good as Aguilera.

Bucky 1-866-IDOLS-08 - singing "real good man" back to country. Not as bad as I thought it would be. Country is his comfort zone. Randy said this is the right song for him. Paula said to be careful with his "diction". Simon said he agreed with Paula he couldn't understand a word he said and if this was a concert this is when he would leave.

Paris 1-866-IDOLS-09 - is doing "work it out". Hmmm this wasn't my cup of tea. Randy said that was fearless that was the bomb and the best of the night. Paula said those weren't kids moves. Simon thought it was precoucious and a little girl trying to be Beyonce "whoopy!"

Elliot 1-866-IDOLS-10 - is singing "I don't want to be". I thought he did pretty good. Randy said this boy can sing. Paula loved that he made it his own and he's "one funky white boy". Simon said the dancing was hideos but good vocals. 

Worst of the night in my opinion was Bucky and Lisa and possibly Mandisa. Best McPhee, Taylor and Elliot


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

Simon is right. Lisa was painful. Terrible.

-Rose


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

I thought Kellie's song was boring. I've never heard the original, but it didn't do much for me.

I thought Ace did much better than the judges said. However, his weird dancing and showing off his scar was very off-putting to me.

-Rose


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

Taylor singing "Trouble" is probably my favorite performance of the show so far this year. I love that song, and he did a fantastic job. :up:

-Rose


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

This is the first show I haven't liked Mandisa, but did like Chris. What an odd week.

-Rose


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Bucky up next this should be bad..


----------



## darthrsg (Jul 25, 2005)

Kamakzie said:


> Bucky up next this should be bad..


You got something against southern boys, punk!


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

I thought Bucky was actually pretty good. 

-Rose


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

My bottom three: Kellie, Lisa, and Mandisa.

Going home: Lisa

-Rose


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

Bottom three - Lisa, Paris, Elliot.

Going home - should be Elliot, but will be Lisa.

What's up with the judges liking Elliot? He sucks!


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Yeah Mandisa really dropped the ball this week. Not because she picked a Christian song but she way over sang..


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

darthrsg said:


> You got something against southern boys, punk!


Course not  he just isn't that good.


----------



## jdag (Mar 14, 2006)

I thought Elliot doing a song that Bo Bice really nailed last season was poor judgement. And I thought he stunk. That being said, he is generally pretty good and I think he'll be OK for now.

Bottom 3: Lisa, Bucky, Elliott
Bye Bye: Lisa


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Lisa has really gone down the crapper. It wouldn't shock me if she got voted off. Who is picking her songs??


----------



## gschrock (Dec 28, 2001)

Hmm, I'm two people in, songs of the 21st century, someone want to kill me now? Looks to be a long evening.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I just wish Firerose would post to this thread.


----------



## gschrock (Dec 28, 2001)

Hmm, they put Taylor's number up during Mandisa's performance, do I smell another "accidentally messed up, so let's run another couple episodes to get more money"?

And at the risk of starting an argument, one could argue with whether Mandisa's song fit the criteria (it was a 2000 song).

With most of these songs I just have no basis for comparison to how they should sound. Guess that shows how far out of the market for this show I fall.


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> I just wish Firerose would post to this thread.


Here's one just for you. 

Sorry, bored tonight. Watched it live.

-Rose


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Bottom three this week - Lisa, Katharine, Mandisa (!!!!)

I was really surprised - the bad ones this week were REALLY bad. Lisa and Katharine were both all over the board, and both picked songs completely beyond their ability. Mandisa wasn't as bad as either, but still rather sharp compared to the original (and I was disappointed - I've got that Mary Mary song on my iPod, and I'd have liked to hear it performed well.)

The rest, with the exception of Chris and Taylor - karaoke at best. Chris and Taylor were the only ones that put in a real performance tonight.

I do respect what Simon said to Chris though - he really needs to try one of these weeks and stretch himself beyond the alt-rock category. He does really well at that, but he's becoming one-trick pony.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

This theme sucked last year too.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

I am making sure McPhee isn't in the bottom 3!


----------



## darthrsg (Jul 25, 2005)

Jesda said:


> This theme sucked last year too.


crunch wrap supremes are very kickarse.


----------



## Miro127 (Jan 20, 2005)

LoadStar said:


> I do respect what Simon said to Chris though - he really needs to try one of these weeks and stretch himself beyond the alt-rock category. He does really well at that, but he's becoming one-trick pony.


I completely agree. While it was nice to hear at first, Chris is starting to sound totally redundant and I'd like to hear something new from him. I had him pegged to win it all for the last few weeks, but if he continues like this, I doubt he'll be top 3.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

The whole show tonite was one big bag of suck. 

Lisa - pretty dumb to do a Kelly Clarkson song. She didn't sound all that great.

Madisa - not a good song for her.

Kellie - I actually liked it. It was a fun song. Did I just say that?

Taylor - nothing exciting, sorry Firerose, you can keep your baby daddy.  

Ace- Ok, I've had enough of Ace, he was creepy tonite.

Katharine - meh, y'all can keep her too.

Paris - Liked it, but I thought she said she's do something young.  

Chris - I don't get the judges. One week they say stick with what you're good at, your comfort zone, the next it's you need to branch out.

Bucky - I think he was a bit better than Lisa.

Elliott - I don't get it. I don't think he soudns all that great. The bouncing was getting annoying, I'm glad Simon called him out on it. Pretty funny thought that Elliott did it intentionally at the end with Ryan.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

This was generally not a great show. No real standout performance. Pretty much I agree with just about everything Havana just said...

Lisa - She's like generic vanilla ice cream, not bad, and you'd rather have it than no ice cream at all, but you'll be glad there is still some rocky-road.

Madisa - Not a song I would listen to, but I thought her performance was ok.

Kellie - She looked better tonight, I thought she did a good job, not in the top five, but not the bottom three either.

Taylor - I agreed with Simon, the coat just didn't work for him and looked out of place, though I thought the performance was ok.

Ace- eh.

Katharine - This was my least favorite of her performances, but I guess it was ok.

Paris - I thought it was pretty good, probably my favorite performance by her.

Chris - I thought Chris was pretty good. I agree with Havana last week they were praising him for being himself, this week saying he's a one trick pony.

Bucky - Bucky's best performance. Judges praise him for doing what he knows after just criticizing Chris for it.

Elliott - I've never liked Elliot, thought he looked like a meth head at first, but better now. His performance was one of his worst.

Bottom three... 

Lisa
Ace
Bucky

Going home...

Ace


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Elliott usually has a very smooth, clean voice. Its like he sings from his gut instead of Ace, who sings from his nose.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

This is the first week that Paris really was a disappointment for me 

That said... go home Bucky


----------



## Martha (Oct 6, 2002)

Are they letting the "stylists" also pick their songs? 

A) They stink as stylists.

B) They stink as song-pickers.

All these contestants were way better before the handlers at AI got ahold of them.


----------



## IndyTom (Mar 9, 2004)

Interesting how they let Chris come clean on his Live rendition of last week - since he failed to acknowledge that it wasn't an original arrangement.

I read that blogs and AI's message boards were all over him for accepting credit from the judges for making Walk The Line "his own".

AI went out of their way tonight to let Chris get his street cred back and set the record straight.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

Just watched the show here on the left coast. At approximately 9:10 p.m., I got through on 13 out of 15 calls for Chris. I think his song choice was pushing the envelope a bit too far for Idol, and he probably put off a lot of viewers tonight. I was hoping he would do more of a ballad, something like A Rush Of Blood To The Head by Coldplay would have been a great choice for him.

Overall, I thought everyone sucked tonight.

Lisa or Bucky will get the axe, but I wouldn't be surprised to see Chris in the bottom 3 for this one week........


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

AI doesnt reward talent as much as it rewards 10-19 year old female viewers.


----------



## jtfresh (Nov 14, 2005)

I think going to an hour from two hours really limited the vocalists tonight. All their songs were like a minute and a half if that. You really can't get a good arrangement of a 4-5 minute song in a minute and a half and it really showed in the performances. I like the fact that there were less commercials but 9 people in one hour just made it hard for the singers in my opinion to express what they needed to. I actually thought Paris and Katherine McPhee were the best, even though my favorites are Mandisa and Taylor.


----------



## mtm150 (Oct 19, 2003)

Did Elliott forget a word or two towards the beginning or was it just me, when he started walkind down from the steps it seemed like he really missed a word.

And Katherine was horrible, I couldn't stand her. But the judges liked her for some reason. I just don't get it.

They actually all stunk.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

mtm150 said:


> Did Elliott forget a word or two towards the beginning or was it just me, when he started walkind down from the steps it seemed like he really missed a word.


Well, it's hard to tell from my end, because we were having issues with the HD feed all night on FOX (they actually never ended up showing HD here, and they dropped to color bars/tone several times throughout the night).

But from my end, it sounded like an audio drop, kind of like how they censor some songs performed live, but I couldn't figure out why they'd censor it... it sounded like they dropped the word "birth" in the line "I don't have to be anyone other than a birth of two souls in one."


----------



## japs (Mar 8, 2006)

All I can say about tonight's show that the highlight of it was seeing George Huff in the audience.I really miss that dude!

He were also at the pre-show earlier together with season's four finalist Jessica Sierra.


----------



## Ntombi (Mar 17, 2004)

Well, this is the first time I remember the "today" songs being worse than the 50s theme night. I thought no one really nailed it. Even Mandisa, whom I usually love, picked a song that wasn't good for the format. 

I think Taylor was one of the best. I really liked him singing more than performing.

Katherine, Paris and Chris were good, but not as good as they'd been in the past. 

Lisa was painful. Just painful.

Lisa, Bucky, Ace, and Kellie showed that they are several levels below the rest. Lisa should go, but I'll be fine if it's any one of them.

I also thought that Elliot forgot a word or two, but he refocused quickly.


----------



## ThomasDrew (Dec 29, 2003)

Oh boy....where to begin???

*Lisa Tucker- * Who does this girl appeal to? Too "white" to be black, too "black" to be white. Very non-descript in just about every way which means that she'd be a staple on the Disney channel and/or radio. An extremely ambitious song selection, I knew she was in over her head five seconds in. It's a tall order to pick a song by perhaps the *best* AI contestant EVER, much less one that is *dominating* pop music these days. 
*
Mandisa-* She chose the easy way out by doing a gospel song. Preaching, shouting and generally oversinging the entire time, she did nothing to advance her cause. I know it's terrible to say this but I will anyway...she makes Martha Wash look like Mary-Kate Olsen. Frankly, she's too fat to win this thing....fair or not, appearance matters in the entertainment industry and looks often trump talent. There's no denying she can sing, but women are indeed held to a higher standard. The 2006, female version of Ruben Studdard won't be winning this time around.

*Kellie Pickler*- Worst. Song. Choice. EVER.

George W. Bush was elected twice by the same demographic that votes for Kellie. That scares me. She could be around a lot longer than she deserves for two reasons. One, she's a cute, ditzy blonde chick who prefers country and two, she resembles Carrie, the (southern) girl who won this whole thing last year.

*Ace "I'm not really a singer but I play one on TV" Young*- The secret is out. You _can't_ sing. Maybe he and Elliot could hook up and do a Milli Vanilli thing where the vocals are supplied by the ugly guy and the pretty boy fronts the act. I seriously think he's a fraud. Chris is the true  rocker, just like Bo Bice was last year. Ace is this season's Constantine Maroulis. Poser.

*Taylor-* The novelty of him being an "old soul" (read: 28 year-old with premature grey) is wearing thin. Yes, he can sing. Yes, he's a lot more interesting than many of the other contestants. More importantly, is he worthy of winning American Idol and honestly, could you envision him sharing a stage with Kelly, Clay, Fantasia, Ruben or Carrie? NO way, not EVER.
*
Katherine- * I think she is the one contestant that has all the tools, but the toolbox seems to be lacking somewhat. She *could* be tremendous...her voice is "radio-friendly" and with the right songs and producers, she'd be a huge success. There's something missing that I can't quite put my finger on. I hope she steps up her game over the remaining weeks and starts to capitalize on her obvious talents.

*Paris- * An urban, 2006 version of Diana DeGarmo with perhaps a stronger voice. Did I hear her say she wanted to "get back to being a kid" and then she comes out and starts shaking her ass all over the stage, singing about men in her apartment? I'm confused. Didn't care much for the song, but she can definitely sing. A bit of a flake when she has to speak though.....

*Chris-* Yawn. Keep going back to the well and it eventually runs dry. Then again, it worked for Ruben and nearly worked for Bo so, why not? I still want to see how he handles some of the other genres before writing him off. That said, I generally like the guy and think he's about as "real" as anyone they've ever had on the show. He'll be employed doing _something _ after the show, of that I am certain.

*Bucky- * It's contestants like Bucky that make me thankful that TIVO's remote has a fast-forward button. Could very well be the worst of the group and perhaps one of the worst ever (Carmen Rasmussen or John Stevens anyone?) Simply awful.

*Elliott-* The good: He can sing....and sing well. The bad: Looks like a drug addict who just got off the short yellow bus. In dire need of a makeover a la Clay Aiken....If only we could combine the strengths and attributes of Ace and Elliott we'd have this years winner.....


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

Wow - amazed by the DialIdol results. I know they were way off with Elliot last weak, but they did have the other two bottom three people right. So, there is some merit to the system.

Put in spoilers for those who don't want to see.

T



Spoiler



1	Taylor Hicks	40.6993	-
2	Kellie Pickler	32.951	-
3	Chris Daughtry	26.5524	-
4	Elliott Yamin	18.8601	-
5	Lisa Tucker	18.3497	-
6	Paris Bennett	16.3077	-
7	Mandisa	15.2657	-
8	Bucky Covington	14.8601	-
9	Ace Young	14.5245	-
10	Katharine McPhee	14.3217	-


----------



## boneill (Feb 7, 2004)

What happened to Lisa? She was strong early on, but seems to be getting worse every week. Confidence problems?

I thought this was Mandisa's weakest performance. They got on Chris for sticking with the same style, but didn't really mention it to Mandisa.

I have to disagree about Kellie's song choice. I don't think she's that great of a singer, and this song allowed her to be "cute" without making any mistakes vocally. She will get through again even though she's one of the weakest singers.

What was up with Ace's trembling at the end? Terrible performance.

My wife liked Taylor's performance. I liked seeing him sing instead of dance, but I didn't really enjoy the song. He sounded alright. Just not my thing I guess. He, Chris, and Mandisa seem to be the only ones who actually know who they are.

I thought this was Katherine's weakest. She sounded very whiny up high. Simon's comparison to Christina was ridiculous. Christina's probably insulted. The thing Katherine's missing as a star is charisma. She's dorky.

Paris can sing and perform well, but there was no wow to this one. Didn't like the song choice, going up against Beyonce. Simon was right.

I liked Chris again. I guess he's a one-trick pony but I'd buy his album.

Bucky sucks, even in his best performance so far.

Elliott looked uncomfortable. I don't think we've really seen his best, and I think he has a great voice, but that performance was only ok, yet again.

I'd put Lisa, Ace, and Bucky in the bottom three, with Bucky out. I think it will probably be Lisa out though.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

ThomasDrew said:


> *Kellie Pickler*- Worst. Song. Choice. EVER.
> 
> George W. Bush was elected twice by the same demographic that votes for Kellie. That scares me.


  How do you know what demographic is voting for Pickler? Do you have some sort of inside info?


----------



## monbri1 (Jul 16, 2005)

Why do they only use Mandisa's first name while all the others have their fist and last name listed?


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

ThomasDrew said:


> *Kellie Pickler*- Worst. Song. Choice. EVER.
> 
> George W. Bush was elected twice by the same demographic that votes for Kellie. That scares me. She could be around a lot longer than she deserves for two reasons. One, she's a cute, ditzy blonde chick who prefers country and two, she resembles Carrie, the (southern) girl who won this whole thing last year.


Leave the horrible political commentary out of this.


----------



## Chapper1 (Jan 2, 2004)

This was not a good episode. Many of them were off. I am surprised that the judges never noticed that Elliott had problems with the words at the beginning of the song. But props to him because he shrugged it off and didpretty good overall.

I think Lisa goes home tonight...


----------



## Martha (Oct 6, 2002)

monbri1 said:


> Why do they only use Mandisa's first name while all the others have their fist and last name listed?


It's at Mandisa's request.


----------



## mask2343 (Jan 6, 2003)

Lisa - Painful. Going first AND sucking is not a good combination.

Madisa - She seems to always pick a song that I would expect an overweight female to sing. I'm not a big fan, but she's better than some of the other girls.

Kellie - She looked like a manaquin singing. No facial expressions at all. Weird...and very bad.

Taylor - The guy is a pro. The best performer in the group by a mile. Great song choice, but I think the fact that the performances were shorter this week hurts. But whoever put him in that jacket should be SHOT!!! 

Ace - I should go back and paste my prediction that his act would wear thin pretty early. Everyone hear was on his bandwagon after week 1 of the final 24...Told you so.

Katharine - WHAT was she wearing?!!! Great singer, bad song, BAD outfit. Bring back McBoobies!

Paris - I actually thought she did great with a contemporary song. I could see her trying to sing that type of music. I wouldn't buy it, but I think she'd do well.

Chris - This guy is my kind of singer. But if you're gonna choose a Creed song...why "What If?"!!! He should have gone for "Arm Wide Open" and did the Rock ballad thing.

Bucky - I like his voice. He's just too awkward. Not good at all on stage. And someone tell the judges that it's okay that you didn't understand the words...Pearl Jam and Nirvana made a good living off of it. A lot of song start to suck once you realize what the words are.

Elliott - I thought it was Hella-bad. Wife loved it. Don't get it. The man can sing, but it's hard to watch him. I was expecting a better song for him. Maybe James Blunt?

Bottom Three: Bucky, Lisa, Ace
Gone: Bucky


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

jtfresh said:


> I think going to an hour from two hours really limited the vocalists tonight. All their songs were like a minute and a half if that. You really can't get a good arrangement of a 4-5 minute song in a minute and a half and it really showed in the performances. I like the fact that there were less commercials but 9 people in one hour just made it hard for the singers in my opinion to express what they needed to. I actually thought Paris and Katherine McPhee were the best, even though my favorites are Mandisa and Taylor.


ALL performances have always been 1 1/2 minutes! The waffle between the actual songs is what normally takes up the two hours. So, in real terms, no-one was short-changed in song time.


----------



## Chunky (Feb 10, 2006)

Boy, I love non-musical idiots assessing musicians


----------



## itsmeitsmeitsme (Nov 13, 2003)

Chunky said:


> Boy, I love non-musical idiots assessing musicians


The non-musical idiots are the ones buying the music.....


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Chunky said:


> Boy, I love non-musical idiots assessing musicians


Of course that's the entire point of the show. Otherwise the judges would pick the winner.


----------



## Chunky (Feb 10, 2006)

itsmeitsmeitsme said:


> The non-musical idiots are the ones buying the music.....


Good point and many on this board with lousy opinions


----------



## Hansky (Nov 17, 2005)

Chunky said:


> Good point and many on this board with lousy opinions


That puts them one up on someone who is apparently unable to even post an intelligent substantive thought (or any substantive thought).


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Chunky said:


> Boy, I love non-musical idiots assessing musicians


Wow! Looks like someone wants to take over my spot as the resident dick in AI threads 

Lisa - You put a bullet in your own skull tonight kid. Picking a song that everyone knows and singing it completely out of tune is what you do if you want to get back home to the HS musical. She was so out of tune I thought that maybe the monitor speakers were out. But I guess she was just really getting her suck on.

Madisa - Normally I like her, but tonight was way to over the top and a crap song. Is her ass getting bigger? Was kevin hiding back there?

Kellie - She might just well be as talentless as she is dumb. She is really starting to look like an animatron out there.

Taylor - The first person to sing in tune for the entire song! Still a crap song and what was up with the jacket?

Ace - Um...er....you mouth is for singing and your nose is for snotting. That was almost as out of tune as Lisa. Damn dawg! You suck but you might at least be a little more in tune if you supported correctly and sang through your mouth instead of nosing it up like a whiney biatch.

Katharine - err..ummm...er..bad song+bad performance+bad outfit+no boobs = sadness for all.

Paris -If you want to come across as a young singer then stop depressing your larynx to sound like a wobbly old lady. The phones ringing, Whitney Houston's mom and Charlotte Church want their voice coach back!

Chris -Creed? Dude get a new pony! Found it funny that Randys sharp sensor went on for Chris but ignored the evening of pitch-less debauchery that preceded him.

Bucky -I have said it before and I will say it again. You grunt, you squat, you grunt while squatting. You really need some Fiber-Con.

Elliott -Um...words...rhythm? Good thing you have a good band behind you because you almost lost them whilst you were trying to get your hip hop on. Ugh that was like watching that Jamie Kennedy movie where he plays a wannabe rapper.

All in all a very bad night. They might have been better off showing a picture of a flaming turd for and hour instead of this. At least it was only an hour though.


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

What annoyed me the most (anal I guess) is that several of these people picked songs from the 20th century and not the 21st century. Last time I checked songs released in 2000 are not 21st selections. I think they should all be voted off for picking songs off theme. DAMN THEM!

And for those who have no idea what I am talking about...

The 21st century is a century of the Gregorian calendar which began on 1 January 2001 and will last to 31 December 2100.


----------



## Hansky (Nov 17, 2005)

NatasNJ said:


> What annoyed me the most (anal I guess) is that several of these people picked songs from the 20th century and not the 21st century. Last time I checked songs released in 2000 are not 21st selections. I think they should all be voted off for picking songs off theme. DAMN THEM!
> 
> And for those who have no idea what I am talking about...
> 
> The 21st century is a century of the Gregorian calendar which began on 1 January 2001 and will last to 31 December 2100.


Perhaps they were following the Newmanium calendar.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Lisa: Probably one of her better performances, at least for me. I didn't get the judge's criticism really. I thought she did fairly well.


Kelli: Not good, not good at all. And she seems to becoming less "cute" and less "attractive" with every passing week.

Ace: Just didn't have the voice for the song. I didn't have a problem with the song choice, I just had a problem with his voice being too weak to sing it.


Taylor: Didn't care much for the song but I thought he sung it well.

Mandisa: I think her road is coming to an end soon. She can sing, but this was not that great and she has to be above excellent every week.

Chris: Simon's comments tonight confuse me. I have been saying forever that Chris is going to be in trouble if he just tries to rock every week. Simon gave him credit for taking a 50's tune and doing his own thing with it last week. Now he is telling him he can't just rock out. This was a fine week for him to do that. I think he did a good job with the song. I think he will not win unless he shows more range.


Katharine: I thought she sounded awful at the beginning of the song. I actually had coyotes in the neighborhood trigger off her first few lines. She was okay.


Bucky: I think Bucky has a feature as a second tier country star. He will probably go home due to inertia, but if voting were only based on that performance, he would not go home. Since that is not the case, he will probably go.


Paris: She can sing. I have had a problem with her over-acting on the stage for a while. She overdoes and exxagerates her movements, facial expressions and pretty much everything. When she learns to tone it down a bit she will be spectacular. Right now it is hard to watch her perform.


Elliot: Never really got Elliot that much. Tonight I thought he had one of the best performances. Probably more due to so many people not doing well than anything else.

Perhaps it is good ole day syndrome, but I just don't like this group that much right now. If you had to tell me that one of these people are going to be the next American Idol and be succesful at it, I could not tell you which one it would be, because none of it seem like it for me.

As for the best of the night, I will say Taylor, Elliot and Lisa. Worst of the night, Kelli, Ace and Mandisa. Of course there is no chance of that being the bottom 3.


Edit: I am going to have to go back and listen to Lisa again. I thought she did alright, which is in great opposition to pretty much everyone else here. I don't think I have heard Kelly Clarkson's version of that song, so I was not comparing it to the original. I will listen again, but I didn't think it was anywhere close to horrible, and if it had come later I think it would have stood up compared to many of the other performances.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

japs said:


> All I can say about tonight's show that the highlight of it was seeing George Huff in the audience.I really miss that dude!


Never really a George Huff fan when he was on, but seeing him there, and seeing the contestants on stage, I too missed him a great deal.

We needed more Huff last night.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

jradosh said:


> Of course that's the entire point of the show. Otherwise the judges would pick the winner.


The musical idiots?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Just a few quick comments.

Lisa was all-right.

Mandissa. What the heck? Bad song.

Katherine. Horrible. Painful. She was pitchy in the whole song. But few can sing that song. have the control needed. She doesn't have it. Wonder what the judges heard?

Chris. Bad song choice. He would have been better off with the song Elliott sang. A strong voice song that isn't hard edge rock.

Paris. She said she got to be 17 again. Sorry, dancing like that is 17 these days.

Kellie. Phony.

So so night. Could have been worse.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

marksman said:


> Lisa: Probably one of her better performances, at least for me. I didn't get the judge's criticism really. I thought she did fairly well.


Go back and listen again. She was out of tune almost the entire song. It was really bad.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

My wife and I also thought it was a disappointing night overall too. Though my boy Taylor sounded great!

Kelli, Kelli, Kelli.........Songs of 2000+........So you want to do a country song.......Hell, Shania Twain, Faith Hill, Martina McBride........Or "hot" country songs of the moment, Sugarland (Baby Girl and Gotta Be Somethin More)........Or the Bon Jovi/Jennifer Nettles version of Who Says You Can't Go Home........Just so many to choose from and what do you pick.....Suds in a Bucket........Buh Bye!

Ace.....Thought he did an decent job....Certainly better than the judges said....maybe it is partly because that was a great Train song.

Chris.....If you are going to do Creed, which is risky to begin with, do something more commercial appeal, like Higher or Arms Wide Open......ooops....sorry Ace, that came out in September of 1999. Maybe you shouldn't have chosen Creed. How about Pearl Jam, or something more people will recognize.......

Lisa......Yuck

Mandisa....Yuck

Katherine.....You looked good. Once again. But I would have preferred her singing Beautiful if she really wanted to do X-Tina. Much better song.

Bucky....Garth, Toby Keith, Keith Urban, Lonestar, Rascall Flatts..........Um......a few better choices were available to you my friend.

Paris....Thought she did ok. Anyone else notice that when she went into Beyonce shake your booty mode that they specifically used an off-angle camera shot so as to not focus on it........

Eliot.....Eeeelllliiiiiiioooooot (sorry, couldn't help channeling E.T.).....I didn't think he did a bad job, but like Lisa doing Kelly Clarkson......Not a good idea.

Not sure who my bottom three will be, but I would put money on my man Taylor not being in it.

Speaking of Taylor, has anyone purchased a copy of Taylor's Under The Radar:









The only on-line place I have seen to purchase it, supposedly legitimately is laser's edge (are they legitimate?).

http://www.lasersedgecd.com/hicks_taylor.html

I did find an NPR website that has mp3 samples of some of the 7 songs from there. I assume, that since it is posted on an NPR website that it is ok to post the site's address......Mods, if I am wrong, let me know and I'll remove the link.

http://wbhm.org/Tapestry/bands/TaylorHicks.html

If anyone does have the whole CD, let me know how it is, as I would like to buy a copy.


----------



## RangersRBack (Jan 9, 2006)

Random thoughts......

Last week Simon praised Chris because he 'never compromises'. This week he rips him for being a one trick pony. If he strays from his roots next week and doesn't do well, he'll tell Chris he should have stayed with what he does best. Having said that, I didn't like the camera-work on Chris's song, it didn't do him any favors. It bounced all over the place, I guess to try to give you the feeling you were at a concert or something, which he didn't need.

Pickler will be hurt by the reduction of the show to an hour. She didn't get to have any by-play with Simon, like 'What do y'all mean I'm a mink?', that endeared herself to a portion of the population. Plus, she's gone from looking like a cute young girl to a low-rent Carrie Underwood the last few weeks. Whoever does her makeup should be fired. I commented a few weeks ago that she seems like your kid sister's friend, who you all of a sudden one day notice is pretty hot. Now she seems like your older sister.

While I don't think it's possible for Mandissa to lose the amount of weight she needed to lose in order to have a real chance to win this thing, I think she could have lost some weight by now. When did she find out she was going to Hollywood, August or September? She had four or five months to prepare, and has now been in Hollywood for two months, and I don't think she's gotten any smaller. She shouldn't wear jeans.

Katharine is an enigma. She's a beautiful girl and I want to like her, I want her to be hot, but something is missing and I can't quite put my finger on it.........oh yeah, clothes that make her look good, that's what's missing. She really needs to go to a club on the strip one night and see what hot girls wear. Her singing is kinda the same, I want to like it, but something's missing. 

Still don't get the Paris appeal. Simon was right on target, it was like watching a 12 year old girl doing a 'big-girl' song.

After everything we've heard the last year I think it's funny to hear Paula swoon over Ace, then talk about 'diction'. Maybe it's just me, maybe I'm just too immature, but I laughed out loud.

Elliot for me has gotten worse every week. When they first got to Hollywood I thought he had one of the best voices. Now I can't imagine him lasting much longer.

I like Taylor no matter what he does. He's a different guy, but a professional singer.

Last year's Bo/Constantine comparison is similar to this year's Bucky/Kelli Pickler. Constantine was a poser, Bo was the real thing. Like or hate his singing, Bucky is the real thing while Pickler is just trying to get a 'I had sall-mon yesterday' comment in.

Ace....I'll leave that to the girls, because that's obviously his appeal since he doesn't sing well.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

They announced this was 21st Century music, then I noticed that Mandisa's song was from 2000... Ugh.. Bad on math..

One of the most boring nights of AI ever... Still liked Taylor, but just about everyone else was boring.


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

danielhart said:


> Overall, I thought everyone sucked tonight.
> 
> ........


I agree ...I thought they all were pretty bad last night.

I think Lisa and Ace are bottom 2, the other slot is a toss up, as several were awful...My choice..Eliot.

What is with Ace and that hair these past couple of weeks..I don't like that style..it hasn't always looked like that, has it?...all squared at the top? blech.


----------



## SoldOnTivoToo (Feb 28, 2005)

Chapper1 said:


> This was not a good episode. Many of them were off. I am surprised that the judges never noticed that Elliott had problems with the words at the beginning of the song. But props to him because he shrugged it off and didpretty good overall.
> 
> I think Lisa goes home tonight...


Understatement of the year. This episode SUCKED big time except for Taylor.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

worst night ever.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

So... I'm the only person who thought Katharine sounded awful last night? I mean, bottom 3 bad? For the moment, ignore the McBoobs, please, just respond to the voice.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

marksman said:


> Lisa: Probably one of her better performances, at least for me. I didn't get the judge's criticism really. I thought she did fairly well.
> 
> Edit: I am going to have to go back and listen to Lisa again. I thought she did alright, which is in great opposition to pretty much everyone else here. I don't think I have heard Kelly Clarkson's version of that song, so I was not comparing it to the original. I will listen again, but I didn't think it was anywhere close to horrible, and if it had come later I think it would have stood up compared to many of the other performances.


My wife and I both liked Lisa's performance last night, she was more familiar with the song than I was.

OTOH, I thought Katherine was terrible and the judges liked it. Go figure.

On the whole, I thought the show was weak, can't imagine what the judges are going to say as it seems to change from week to week.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> So... I'm the only person who thought Katharine sounded awful last night? I mean, bottom 3 bad? For the moment, ignore the McBoobs, please, just respond to the voice.


Oh she sucked really badly, still nowhere near as bad as Lisa, Bucky, Ace, and Elliot.


----------



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)

Kamakzie said:


> Lisa has really gone down the crapper. It wouldn't shock me if she got voted off. Who is picking her songs??


I'm really disappointed. My daughter and I loved her in the early weeks, but she's been getting worse and worse.


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

LoadStar said:


> So... I'm the only person who thought Katharine sounded awful last night? I mean, bottom 3 bad? For the moment, ignore the McBoobs, please, just respond to the voice.


Nope. There is something about her that bugs me bigtime..can't put my finger on it, though. I wouldn't put her in the bottom 3 yet, but I didn't like her performance.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I have never liked Lisa or Mandissa. This week they were only slightly worse than usual for me. I liked Pickler well enough to think that she deserves to stay over Lisa and Elliot at least. I won't comment on the blatant attempt to inject politics into this thread, suffice it to say you are wrong in this case. 

I thought McPhee sounded alright... I don't agree that she should sing that style of song, though. Maybe because I hate Christina Aguillera.

I thought Chris did not sound all that great. That is perhaps the lamest Creed song, and that's saying a lot, and he made it sound even lamer. Still, I'll forgive him for it. I thought I knew Live pretty well, didn't realize last week's walk the line was their rendition. Regardless of the fact that he isn't doing the remixing, I'm impressed that he knows his genre well enough to recognize walk the line by Live!


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Best for me was Katharine. Chris was good, too. I still think we'll see a Katharine vs. Chris final.

Everyone else was either really boring or really bad.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

I agree with those who have said that everybody sucked tonight, even the people who the judges liked.

I suppose Chris sang well, but I didn't like the song and do with he would stick to rock but pick happier rock songs. I suppose there aren't too many happy rock songs in the post-2000 period. Maybe next week he'll go back to something better. But I'm not holding my breath. Also, it's difficult to sing real good rock when the band doesn't have a star guitarist to go with the vocalist. What was funny was when Simon chastised Chris for picking a Creed song, thinking it's too hard core for the American Idol audience. Hello? Simon? The "real" rock audience thinks Creed is lame. Creed is kind of the poster child for the pop-ification of rock in the last 10 years.

The judges loved Katharine. I usually like her, but thought she was completely out of tune the entire time. Also, why is it that every week there's something off about her clothes (and I don't mean that literally)? Something about the clothes she picks don't flatter her, and it happens every week. 

The judges also loved Elliot's vocal, but I thought he missed all the high notes in that song. Either that or he completely changed the melody of the chorus in a way that didn't suit him. Anyway, I like him, usually. He looks like one of my college roommates. But I didn't like the singing tonight.

Mellow Man Ace couldn't keep up with the rhythm of the song he chose, which wasn't exactly an upbeat song. The song dragged when he sang it, even more than the original does. I like how he said he was going to show us a rock edge, and then picked a ballad by Train. Ha!

Paris? Yuck. There are 17 year olds who look 21, and there are 17 year olds who look 12. She is the latter. Her, on stage shaking her ass, makes me cringe. Couldn't she have picked a better Beyonce song? She had much bigger hits off her first album than that one.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

debtoine said:


> Wow - amazed by the DialIdol results. I know they were way off with Elliot last weak, but they did have the other two bottom three people right. So, there is some merit to the system.
> 
> Put in spoilers for those who don't want to see.
> 
> ...


I was able to get in the bottom ones line very easy last night which was shocking to me.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

By the way about Kelly Clarkson. Last I heard she didn't want her songs on Idol. Did she change her mind or something?


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Kamakzie said:


> By the way about Kelly Clarkson. Last I heard she didn't want her songs on Idol. Did she change her mind or something?


Oh, good point. Maybe she didn't want them butchered during the audition or early rounds, but was willing to allow them for the final 12. Who knows.


----------



## kdelande (Dec 17, 2001)

Yes, when she started to get criticized for not allowing the show that gave her her start use her material. 

KD


----------



## Chunky (Feb 10, 2006)

LoadStar said:


> So... I'm the only person who thought Katharine sounded awful last night? I mean, bottom 3 bad? For the moment, ignore the McBoobs, please, just respond to the voice.


No...you are one of quite a few on this forum who fall into the 'average listener' category. Your musical abilities are not your strong suit by any stretch and you think Taylor is one of the best in this competition. So...no...you aren't - and you must have reading problems too....many people have said she didn't do well.

Bottom line - she is top 3 and it will go down to her or Chris in the end! Mark em!


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

Chunky said:


> No...you are one of quite a few on this forum who fall into the 'average listener' category. Your musical abilities are not your strong suit by any stretch and you think Taylor is one of the best in this competition. So...no...you aren't - and you must have reading problems too....many people have said she didn't do well.
> 
> Bottom line - she is top 3 and it will go down to her or Chris in the end! Mark em!


What category of listener do you fall into - Hint: starts with an A as well


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Politics in an AI thread. Lame.

2000+ night. Lame.

McPhee's rack. Awesome!


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Jesda said:


> McPhee's rack. Awesome!


 :up:


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

Jebberwocky! said:


> What category of listener do you fall into - Hint: starts with an A as well


LMAO :up:


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Jesda said:


> McPhee's rack. Awesome!


 :up: :up:


----------



## KRS (Jan 30, 2002)

Thread statistics:

User Name	Posts
Kamakzie	9 (6 of which were on page one*)
firerose818	7 (ALL of which were on page one, 4 being back to back!)

Look at the lower right corner of a post you made to see this fun little graphic:










Believe it or not, that thing is a working button! 

*set to 30 posts per page


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

KRS said:


> Thread statistics:
> 
> User Name	Posts
> Kamakzie	9 (6 of which were on page one*)
> ...


Sees KRS's finger hovering over the ignore button...

This thread needs more rack!


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Figaro said:


> This thread needs more rack!


----------



## Chunky (Feb 10, 2006)

Figaro said:


> This thread needs more rack!


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

Figaro said:


> This thread needs more rack!


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

jlb said:


>


Than kind of rack makes Figaro cry...


----------



## bostlaw (May 16, 2005)

Katharine give me a McChubby...


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

> This thread needs more rack!


----------



## ducker (Feb 21, 2006)

I think Mandisa did a rather good job (in a selection of horrible performances). I might not of wanted to go out and buy the song she sung, but it was well done.

bottom 3 - Lisa, Ace, and Bucky (but wouldn't be shocked if the 3rd was Chris, Taylor, or Elliot)

Lisa to walk (perhaps Ace though, when he gives that look to the camera I wanna hit him)


----------



## Chunky (Feb 10, 2006)

Figaro said:


> This thread needs more rack!


MORE RACK?


----------



## GDG76 (Oct 2, 2000)

Figaro said:


> Taylor - The first person to sing in tune for the entire song! Still a crap song and what was up with the jacket?


I think the problem with Taylor's version is that it was too short. There are some incredible parts in that song he could have nailed but the arrangement was so short he could never do it justice. The original is a beautiful song and one of my faves from the period they could have picked from. I was very surprised to see it in American Idol and would vote for Taylor just for picking it (if I cared enough to vote)


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

LoadStar said:


> ... For the moment, ignore the McBoobs, please...


    
give me a moment.....    
wait a sec..... i'm trying here....  
don't quite understand the question....


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

RangersRBack said:


> Last week Simon praised Chris because he 'never compromises'. This week he rips him for being a one trick pony. If he strays from his roots next week and doesn't do well, he'll tell Chris he should have stayed with what he does best.


That's the MO of all the judges... ever since the beginning. It was too safe, it was too risky, too young, too old, made it your own, too out there,... it's gotta be hard coming up with a gazillion comments for a whole season.

Every season, the judges seem to have a theme, too. Like this year, it's song choice. Last year, everyone was pitchy...


----------



## Chapper1 (Jan 2, 2004)

As I said in last week's thread, Lisa is this years Anthony Federov. Really good during the audition process, but once they hit the final 12, definite suckage...


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

gray charles.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

bruinfan said:


> Last year, everyone was pitchy...


last night everyone was pitchy. Hell the premiere of American Inventor had fewer pitch problems!


----------



## kcbronc (Apr 25, 2002)

mtm150 said:


> And Katherine was horrible, I couldn't stand her. But the judges liked her for some reason. I just don't get it.


I agree 100%. Maybe if I didn't like or know the original it would be OK. She sounded nothing like the original from what I heard and sounded flat throughtout the whole song. Katherine is normally one of my favorites but last night was a train wreck.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

KRS said:


> Thread statistics:
> 
> User Name	Posts
> Kamakzie	9 (6 of which were on page one*)
> ...


My first post was quick edited 10 times so imagine if I hadn't done that!


----------



## J4yDubs (Jul 3, 2002)

jlb said:


> Kelli, Kelli, Kelli.........Songs of 2000+........So you want to do a country song.......Hell, Shania Twain, Faith Hill, Martina McBride........Or "hot" country songs of the moment, Sugarland (Baby Girl and Gotta Be Somethin More)........Or the Bon Jovi/Jennifer Nettles version of Who Says You Can't Go Home........Just so many to choose from and what do you pick.....Suds in a Bucket........Buh Bye!


Um. "Suds in the Bucket" was a multi-chart #1 hit for Sara Evans in 2004. Great song. Kelli couldn't pull it off.

John


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

J4yDubs said:


> Um. "Suds in the Bucket" was a multi-chart #1 hit for Sara Evans in 2004. Great song. Kelli couldn't pull it off.
> 
> John


There is no defending something called "Suds in the Bucket" What's next "Snakes on the Plane?"


----------



## ThomasDrew (Dec 29, 2003)

Jesda said:


> Politics in an AI thread. Lame.
> 
> 2000+ night. Lame.
> 
> McPhee's rack. Awesome!


Grown (and presumably some married) men obsessing over a young girl's breasts in an online forum like a junior high school boy?

Even more lame.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

ThomasDrew said:


> Grown (and presumably some married) men obsessing over a young girl's breasts in an online forum like a junior high school boy?
> 
> Even more lame.


One internet shut-in making fun of other internet shut-ins for liking boobies is lame +1


----------



## Chunky (Feb 10, 2006)

Figaro said:


> One internet shut-in making fun of other internet shut-ins for liking boobies is lame +1


NO....PRICELESS!


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

ThomasDrew said:


> Grown (and presumably some married) men obsessing over a young girl's breasts in an online forum like a junior high school boy?
> 
> Even more lame.


OK, let's not get carried away. She's 21. She's a young woman, not a young girl.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

TonyD79 said:


> Just a few quick comments.
> 
> Lisa was all-right.
> 
> ...


You left out Bucky, so I'll fill it in for you. 

This was Bucky's best performance yet. Still though it was barely better than Lisa's lackluster performance. The comment about his diction annoys the mess out of me, especially considering the mush mouth Mikala last season being allowed through as long as she was with no similar comment. That being said, I agree his diction needs some work. OK, a lot of work. 

Going home this week, Lisa. But Bucky isn't out of the crosshairs either.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

J4yDubs said:


> Um. "Suds in the Bucket" was a multi-chart #1 hit for Sara Evans in 2004. Great song. Kelli couldn't pull it off.
> 
> John


I meant to add to my comments something to that effect.........I knew it was a great song and a big hit, but it just sounded like crap coming out of Kelli's mouth......


----------



## Chunky (Feb 10, 2006)

aindik said:


> OK, let's not get carried away. She's 21. She's a young woman, not a young girl.


Like DUH! For Sure...Like gag me!

He was making a comparisson (see the word "like") to the way we are acting on here about McP's "boobies" as you guys like to call them.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Chunky said:


> Like DUH! For Sure...Like gag me!
> 
> He was making a comparisson (see the word "like") to the way we are acting on here about McP's "boobies" as you guys like to call them.


Where's the word "like" in "obsessing over a young girl's breasts in an online forum."

This is not a comparison, this is his description of what people in the thread are doing, which he _then_ said was "like" something. But it's not an accurate description in the first instance.


----------



## Chunky (Feb 10, 2006)

aindik said:


> Where's the word "like" in "obsessing over a young girl's breasts in an online forum."
> 
> This is not a comparison, this is his description of what people in the thread are doing, which he _then_ said was "like" something. But it's not an accurate description in the first instance.


If you are going to comment about what someone said, get it right! This is the original statement:

"Grown (and presumably some married) men obsessing over a young girl's breasts in an online forum *like* a junior high school boy?"

That is a comparison! AND you proceded to utter nonesense as you missed the boat!


----------



## TomK (May 22, 2001)

Even if it is possible to sing Kelly Clarkson songs now the contestants shouldn't do it. They will suffer greatly in comparison to Kelly. Just say 'no' to singing Kelly's songs.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

My bottom three:

Bucky: He needed subtitles last night.
Kelly: Please get off my TV. Her schtick is wearing thin. I can't stand country, so I can't comment on her performance. I'm obviously biased.
Lisa: I liked her, but she seems to be falling apart. Every week she gets worse

I'll be happy with either Bucky or Kelly going home. I'm hoping Lisa will be able hang out for a couple more weeks to see if she can get back what she had.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

Chunky said:


> If you are going to comment about what someone said, get it right! This is the original statement:
> 
> "Grown (and presumably some married) men obsessing over a young girl's breasts in an online forum *like* a junior high school boy?"
> 
> That is a comparison! AND you proceded to utter nonesense as you missed the boat!


Can't we all just... keep looking at the McBoobies?????


----------



## Chunky (Feb 10, 2006)

bruinfan said:


> Can't we all just... keep looking at the McBoobies?????


We can...we should...and you know we will!!!!!!


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Chunky said:


> If you are going to comment about what someone said, get it right! This is the original statement:
> 
> "Grown (and presumably some married) men obsessing over a young girl's breasts in an online forum *like* a junior high school boy?"
> 
> That is a comparison! AND you proceded to utter nonesense as you missed the boat!


If you're going to post parsing the English language, parse it right. He said we are doing X, and in doing X we are acting _like_ other people who also do X. My point is, we're not doing X.


----------



## RangersRBack (Jan 9, 2006)

bruinfan said:


> Can't we all just... keep looking at the McBoobies?????


Only if she ever figures out a way to dress so we can actually look at them. She may be 21, but she dresses like she's 51. Maybe she's dressing like this on purpose, saving her nice clothes for when she's in the top 5 or 3 and needs to break out the heavy artillery.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Stormspace said:


> You left out Bucky, so I'll fill it in for you.


No, I didn't leave out Bucky. I just didn't want to mention him. Cause it would go like this:

*Bucky, Get off my TV screen.*

Paula nailed him on the diction. So did Simon. They were right. He might as well have hummed. (Funny, on the recap, which is from the dress rehearsel, he ENNUNCIATED!)


----------



## ducker (Feb 21, 2006)

RangersRBack said:


> Only if she ever figures out a way to dress so we can actually look at them. She may be 21, but she dresses like she's 51. Maybe she's dressing like this on purpose, saving her nice clothes for when she's in the top 5 or 3 and needs to break out the heavy artillery.


you miss last weeks outfit?!?


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> Paula nailed him...


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

jlb said:


> Speaking of Taylor, has anyone purchased a copy of Taylor's Under The Radar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great link :up: The songs are pretty damn good. I'm gonna burn to CD for my fiance, she loves Taylor.


----------



## laststarfighter (Feb 27, 2006)

aindik said:


> I agree with those who have said that everybody sucked tonight, even the people who the judges liked.
> 
> I suppose Chris sang well, but I didn't like the song and do with he would stick to rock but pick happier rock songs. I suppose there aren't too many happy rock songs in the post-2000 period. Maybe next week he'll go back to something better. But I'm not holding my breath. Also, it's difficult to sing real good rock when the band doesn't have a star guitarist to go with the vocalist. *What was funny was when Simon chastised Chris for picking a Creed song, thinking it's too hard core for the American Idol audience. Hello? Simon? The "real" rock audience thinks Creed is lame. Creed is kind of the poster child for the pop-ification of rock in the last 10 years.*
> 
> ...


I approve of this post. Especially the two bolded points.

I once broke up with a woman who liked Creed. 

As for Katherine, I think she doesn't wear more revealing clothes because her body is not as good as you guys like to imagine it to be. Some of you act like you've never seen a woman with C-cups before. Might as well be drooling over Mandisa.  Seriously, let's not put this "Katie Holmes after she has her baby" look alike on the cover of Maxim just yet.

Average Listener Out!


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

bruinfan said:


> Can't we all just... keep looking at the McBoobies?????


McBoobies promote world peace!


----------



## RangersRBack (Jan 9, 2006)

ducker said:


> you miss last weeks outfit?!?


You mean when she said she was 'free'? That outfit showed nothing, not even her 'freeness'. With her body she can do a lot better than that.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

danielhart said:


> Great link :up: The songs are pretty damn good. I'm gonna burn to CD for my fiance, she loves Taylor.


I was cryptic earlier about mentioning the words Gray Charles, and while still being a little cryptic, if you like Taylor and you like *live* music, you may find *www* sites about things like *graycharles* and other items I may want to *com* to you.


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

Chunky said:


> ...obsessing over a young girl's breasts in an online forum *like* a junior high school boy?...


I'm not a high school boy. And I enjoy "obsessing" over them anyway.... in FRONT of my wife.


----------



## Granny (Mar 29, 2005)

I can't believe it. 5 pages and not one mention of Ace's scar. If that wasn't enough to bring on hurlage, the tete-a-tete with Paula after his performance certainly was.   He must go.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Granny said:


> I can't believe it. 5 pages and not one mention of Ace's scar. If that wasn't enough to bring on hurlage, the tete-a-tete with Paula after his performance certainly was.   He must go.


See post number 3.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

> LOS ANGELES (AP) - Paula Abdul has decided she can continue to put up with Simon Cowell on "American Idol."
> 
> Abdul, who shares judging duties on Fox's hit talent show with Cowell and Randy Jackson, has signed a deal to remain for another three years, the network announced Wednesday.
> 
> ...


Link.

I guess we're stuck with her for a while... unless she ODs.


----------



## TiVo Mel (Jun 21, 2005)

Lisa should be voted-out tonight. Is it me or are we really beginning to see "separation" between the contenders and the pretenders. Her are my votes:

Lisa - Pretender
Kellie - Pretender
Ace - Pretender
Taylor - Not sure; leaning towards Contender
Mandisa - Contender
Chris - Contender
Katharine - Contender (I think she's going to win it!)
Bucky - Pretender
Paris - Contender
Elliot - Pretender

Bottom three: Lisa, Kellie & Bucky


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

TiVo Mel said:


> Lisa should be voted-out tonight. Is it me or are we really beginning to see "separation" between the contenders and the pretenders. Her are my votes:
> 
> Lisa - Pretender
> Kellie - Pretender
> ...


I agree with all of the above but I would put Elliot on the Contender list.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

I wouldn't consider Paris a contender... she's just not ready. I would consider Taylor a contender. So that leaves Chris, Katherine, Mandisa, and Taylor. My final four (hopfully in that order).


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

laststarfighter said:


> As for Katherine, I think she doesn't wear more revealing clothes because her body is not as good as you guys like to imagine it to be. Some of you act like you've never seen a woman with C-cups before. Might as well be drooling over Mandisa.  Seriously, let's not put this "Katie Holmes after she has her baby" look alike on the cover of Maxim just yet.


Blasphemer!!!

Seriously though, McBoobage is a little thick, and I bet she's a little conscious about that. But it's healthy thick, and not cankle thick, but big butt/hips thick, which is ok. She has a very good looking face. Picklehead is not good looking... her eyes are way too close together. But you combine C-cups with a small waist, and add a form fitting shirt to the mix, maybe a plunging neck line... Well, you got something to drool over. McCleavage needs to get over the big butt (which is not so big), and live up to her name fercrissakes!!!!!


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Katharine's horribly awkward version of "Voice Within" made me wish Ayla Brown was still on the show. She was great with these kinds of songs.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

bicker said:


> I wouldn't consider Paris a contender... she's just not ready. I would consider Taylor a contender. So that leaves Chris, Katherine, Mandisa, and Taylor. My final four (hopfully in that order).


With that final four, Chris can win if starts singing less "rocky" songs, Taylor has a shot... Mandisa won't win because of her appearance. I know Ruben won and that is exactly why she has no shot. If those do end up being the final four then I think I would have to give Katherine the best odds right now winning. She is the most middle of the road and acceptable across the board. I think Chris is probably the most talented, but if he refuses to "compromise" he will lose.


----------



## HomieG (Feb 17, 2003)

Philly Bill said:


> I'm not a high school boy. And I enjoy "obsessing" over them anyway.... in FRONT of my wife.


Me too. With my wife. She says it's so juvenile. To which I reply, I feel thirty years younger


----------



## japs (Mar 8, 2006)

Just for curiousity is the pre-show really helps boosts the rating of the show? or it just make it kinda flooded?


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

> If those do end up being the final four then I think I would have to give Katherine the best odds right now winning. She is the most middle of the road and acceptable across the board.


Do you care to revised you statement?


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

japs said:


> Just for curiousity is the pre-show really helps boosts the rating of the show? or it just make it kinda flooded?


What?


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

Figaro said:


> What?


I second that, "What???"

BTW...

Can you really spoil the American Idol performance shows? I mean, it's just singing. You know who is singing. You already know what the judges are going to say. You know there are 2 min of ads for 1 min of show. What don't you know... the song... does that matter? and how they performed.. and that's personal opinion. I don't think there has been one time where there was 100% agreement on a performance. So if you read the thread before you watch it, what have you really spoiled????

Here is a quick recap of this thread...
post#1: she sucked, he's good, she sucked, he sucked, she's awesome
post#2: she was awesome, he sucked, she's good, he's good, she sucked
post#3: Paula's retarded
post#4: Mandissa's fat
post#5: final 4, abcd
#6: more McBoobies!!
#7: pic of McBoobies
#8:  
#9: final 4, efgh
#10: I hate Pickler
#11: I love Pickler
#12: I love McBoobs
#13: Judges suck
#14: she sucked, he sucked, they all sucked
#15: they were all good
#16: final 4 a,b, and both of the McTwins
#17: Paula's still retarded
#18: I love Ace
Wash, rinse, repeat.... 

and one more thing....

MORE MCBOOBIES!!!!!


----------



## japs (Mar 8, 2006)

Figaro said:


> What?


I am talking of The "Idol Tonight" the one on the TV Guide Channel, the pre-show before tha American Idol starts on Fox...hosted by Kimberly Caldwell, a former American Idol finalist, and Rosanna Tavarez, a former contestant on Popstars.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

There's shows on the guide channel? I havent had cable in a while.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

japs said:


> I am talking of The "Idol Tonight" the one on the TV Guide Channel, the pre-show before tha American Idol starts on Fox...hosted by Kimberly Caldwell, a former American Idol finalist, and Rosanna Tavarez, a former contestant on Popstars.


I know the show you were talking about. I was saying "what" to your sentence structure, it was a wee bit incoherent.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

laststarfighter said:


> As for Katherine, I think she doesn't wear more revealing clothes because her body is not as good as you guys like to imagine it to be. Some of you act like you've never seen a woman with C-cups before. Might as well be drooling over Mandisa.  Seriously, let's not put this "Katie Holmes after she has her baby" look alike on the cover of Maxim just yet.


We all have opinions. Katharine is a woman with curves, and I think she looks fantastic, better than Katie Holmes in her prime. She could probably lose a few pounds and still look great, but I'm not complaining. It's fine if you prefer a skinny woman with no booty, but don't hate on us for admiring her.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Anyone see Kellie Pickler's Prom Dress (if that's what it really is)


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Are you sure it wasn't I Dream Of Jeannie night?


----------



## wooh (Feb 20, 2006)

Seems like if you live in a town where you can get your belly button pierced, you've got an advanced enough civilization to know what "a ballsy" is.


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

Granny said:


> I can't believe it. 5 pages and not one mention of Ace's scar. If that wasn't enough to bring on hurlage, the tete-a-tete with Paula after his performance certainly was.   He must go.


I for one am trying to forget it


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> Anyone see Kellie Pickler's Prom Dress (if that's what it really is)


Maybe she was just getting purdied up to go see daddy for a conjugal visit?


----------



## FLbadgirl (Oct 20, 2002)

Why is Bucky not gone yet? Geez... he sucks! 

Lisa was pretty bad. She should have never attempted a KC song!


----------



## FLbadgirl (Oct 20, 2002)

Kellie - Pretender
Ace - Pretender (has the spooky Constantine look)
Taylor - Pretender (his spasms are getting old AND annoying)
Mandisa - Contender
Chris - Contender
Katharine - Contender
Bucky - Pretender (should have been gone a long time ago)
Paris - Pretender (reminds me of Fantasia, ugh)
Elliot - Pretender (one word... elf)


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

And please tell me that that's only a shadow in the pic.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

Turtleboy said:


> And please tell me that that's only a shadow in the pic.


Gave me a moment of pause myself


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

Turtleboy said:


> And please tell me that that's only a shadow in the pic.


um, er, yikes..........


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

FLbadgirl said:


> Kellie - Pretender
> Ace - Pretender (has the spooky Constantine look)
> Taylor - Pretender (his spasms are getting old AND annoying)
> Mandisa - Contender
> ...


As far as Kellie, I think she sings okay, but I can't stand Country (I'm screwed this week). I don't quite understand the bashing of her (besides her acting like a ditz sometimes), as I think she is a cute girl and everything and I think she sounds better than at least 4 of the above.

I thought Taylor was not spasming as much this last week. Nevertheless, I love him and he is my top pick right now.

If Mandisa continues with the screamfest, she will lose my interest.

Chris and Katharine: meh. Don't love em, don't hate em.

Bucky: seems like a nice guy, but I don't care for his singing.

Paris and Elliot: Ditto on both your comments there and will go you one further on Elliot saying that he looks more like a troll than an elf.

Ace reminds me of Constantine as well, except I don't think he is as nice looking. His hair style creeps me out for some reason.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

There are a lot of creepy things about Ace, but I never thought of the hair as one of them. The way he clutches the mic, his posture, the way he breathes out during singing, the "smolder" look which is more like "I'm not telling you where I hid the bodies", etc. are all what do it for me. McPhine has the serial killer stare too, who told these people that it is a good idea to do that?


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Turtleboy said:


> Anyone see Kellie Pickler's Prom Dress (if that's what it really is)


Oh, she is such a little mink!

With that dress, assuming it is not a shadow, she could land airplanes!


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Unless that dress is higher in the back she brought some serious crack to the prom. How did her date dance with her while she was dressed like that? He must have been a letter "L" all night long!


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

I'd hit this one too.


----------



## RangersRBack (Jan 9, 2006)

Turtleboy said:


> Anyone see Kellie Pickler's Prom Dress (if that's what it really is)


Katharine who?


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

I don't know, I can just imagine her saying: "What's a fellatio? Eyetalian food gives me gas!"


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Figaro said:


> I don't know, I can just imagine her saying: "What's a fellatio? Eyetalian food gives me gas!"


I LOL'd at that one!

 :up:


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

For all you Ace fans, he is going to be on UPN's Half and Half tonight at 9:30pm.


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

Figaro said:


> I don't know, I can just imagine her saying: "What's a fellatio? Eyetalian food gives me gas!"


"You're not actually supposed to BLOW......."

Ooooops, sorry, couldn't resist!


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

RangersRBack said:


> Katharine who?


I will reserve judgment in that regard until I have seen them side by side in a Playboy spread.

I wonder of there are any McPhee prom photos out there?


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Figaro said:


> I will reserve judgment in that regard until I have seen them side by side in a Playboy spread.
> 
> I wonder of there are any McPhee prom photos out there?


I went looking for pics and along the way I found the following P.A. related story/quote that is just too funny.

Story: http://www.defamer.com/hollywood/paula-abdul/paula-abdul-has-vagina-she-thinks-162527.php

quote:


> Do Paula Abdul's private parts influence her tastes as a judge? Here's what the American Idol panelist said when Rolling Stone asked her if she's ever tempted to rip into contestants: It's not my role. Why should I, when the guys to the right and left of me [Simon Cowell] will crush them? And that's on top of the fact that I have a vagina. Though I do check between my legs to see if something else is sprouting down there.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Figaro said:


> I wonder of there are any McPhee prom photos out there?


Weaka$$ attempt, but what the heck, IHI.


----------



## RangersRBack (Jan 9, 2006)

Figaro said:


> I will reserve judgment in that regard until I have seen them side by side in a Playboy spread.
> 
> I wonder of there are any McPhee prom photos out there?


I don't know man I think maybe the other guy was right, McPhee may be huge by the time she's 25. If she's going to do Playboy she better do it soon, or it may even be a few years too late now. They don't usually take girls with butts that are anything less than perfect. She has a Playboy face but not a Playboy rear end, not anymore anyway.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

RangersRBack said:


> I don't know man I think maybe the other guy was right, McPhee may be huge by the time she's 25. If she's going to do Playboy she better do it soon, or it may even be a few years too late now. They don't usually take girls with butts that are anything less than perfect. She has a Playboy face but not a Playboy rear end, not anymore anyway.


Hold judgment untill you have seen that butt in it's exposed glory. Karen McDougal had large hind quarter but it was pefectly formed.


----------



## RangersRBack (Jan 9, 2006)

Figaro said:


> Hold judgment untill you have seen that butt in it's exposed glory. Karen McDougal had large hind quarter but it was pefectly formed.


The only place you're going to see McPhee in Playboy is in your dreams. She's just not Playboy material.

Let's see what bad outfit she picks for tonight. It's a shame because she has one of the prettiest faces I've ever seen and a nice rack......but it looks like she goes out of her way to hide her butt.

If only Mandisa would do the same.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Figaro said:


> Hold judgment untill you have seen that butt in it's exposed glory. Karen McDougal had large hind quarter but it was pefectly formed.


Take a look at Kelly Clarkson when she first won, and now. If they were able to make her look like that, given what she looked like when she won, imagine what McPhee could look like in a few years...


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

RangersRBack said:


> The only place you're going to see McPhee in Playboy is in your dreams. She's just not Playboy material.


Are Scientologists even allowed to do Playboy?


----------



## Chunky (Feb 10, 2006)

Turtleboy said:


> And please tell me that that's only a shadow in the pic.


Mandisa took the pic - duh!


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Since we are not yet into tonight's thread, I'll post here (with spoilers for those not wanting to know), but over at www.graycharles.com they are speculating that Taylor will possibly sing:



Spoiler



Country Roads by John Denver, the Toots and the Maytals reggae version of Country Roads, or possibly Kentucky Rain by some guy that just left the building.



Personally, what would be a hoot would be if Taylor sang 9 to 5, which has been a funky staple for his band.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> And please tell me that that's only a shadow in the pic.


If it isn't then *Play Ball!*


----------



## Swirl_Junkie (Mar 11, 2001)

Why imagine when you have photoshop? Although I'm not the most skilled for this, I figured it was worth a five minute effort.

There may or may not be a bikini involved, open at your jobs risk
Mcpheasant no more


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

Swirl_Junkie said:


> Why imagine when you have photoshop? Although I'm not the most skilled for this, I figured it was worth a five minute effort.
> 
> There may or may not be a bikini involved, open at your jobs risk
> Mcpheasant no more


Oh that was bad. Don't you know the good fakers only paste the face in so that they don't have to deal with the hair.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

You people are disgusting.

Thats why I keep hitting refresh.


----------



## Swirl_Junkie (Mar 11, 2001)

Stormspace said:


> Oh that was bad. Don't you know the good fakers only paste the face in so that they don't have to deal with the hair.


You're right. This time I took the time to find a decent photo.

Refresh away jesda

Take 2


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

Swirl_Junkie said:


> You're right. This time I took the time to find a decent photo.
> 
> Refresh away jesda
> 
> Take 2


OK, that was an obvious, but decent fake. Good job!


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Swirl_Junkie said:


> You're right. This time I took the time to find a decent photo.
> 
> Refresh away jesda
> 
> Take 2


boobies are too small, keep trying.


----------

